# Hatch Chilis 2018



## CraigC (Sep 21, 2018)

A couple weeks ago we were shopping at the local Winn Dixie and they had brought some mild and hot Hatch chilis in since it is the season @ $1.29 per pound. I was kind and left some for others. Went back today to do some shopping. The boxes seemed to have the same amount in them as when I got done picking last time. The only difference, the price is now $.49 per pound! I just didn't care about the others this time. I will be roasting them off tomorrow.


----------



## blissful (Sep 21, 2018)

CraigC, bless you for sending me seed last year. We grew 25 plants to maturity and so far have harvested just under 100 hatch peppers. That's about 2 half full paper grocery bags full. They are wonderful, just the right amount of 'hot'. They are milder than a very hot jalapeno and hotter than a mild jalapeno. We have another 25 peppers out there almost ready to harvest. (so it turns out we get on average 5 peppers per plant) I don't know if this was a lucky pepper year, it was hot during summer here in WI, but they are just great. They have a very thick flesh and a tough skin which comes off easily after roasting.



I roasted them by broiler method and also on the grill. I canned chopped hatch chilies and I made hatch enchilada sauce for canning too. 



I'm keeping seeds again for next year. Thanks for sharing your hatches! I appreciate your generosity!


----------

